# iPhones reconditionnés et batterie.



## Vinyl (3 Août 2020)

Bonjour,

Avez-vous un retour d’expérience sur les téléphones reconditionnés comme ceux achetés sur Backmarket ?

j'ai acheté un iPhone X dont la batterie affichait un état de 100% donc probablement neuves et remplacées  et au bout de 15 jours j’avais déjà plusieurs extinctions inopinées  Le SAV l’a changé. Depuis plus d’extinctions inopinées mais au bout de 2 mois, l’état de la batterie indique « réparation » !

je vais retenter un autre SAV mais je me pose des questions sur les iPhones reconditionnés et les batteries probablement non Apple.

Est ce que vous avez des expériences similaires ?

Est-ce que l’État batterie est fiable avec le menu batterie de iOS ?

Sinon j’ai une AW acheté sur backmarket et aucun problème de batterie.


----------



## Neyres (3 Août 2020)

A la lecture des témoignages de personnes qui ont acquis un iPhone sur Backmarket, il y a à boire et à manger sur ce site. Il semblerait que cela soit la loterie.
Pour les batteries, le revendeurs d'appareils reconditionnés peu scrupuleux , reprogramment les batteries afin de donner l'illusion que la batterie est neuve , mais on se rend vite compte que la batterie , qui semble neuve ne tient pas la charge très longtemps.
Sinon, autre possibilité, ton iPhone X a un défaut sur la carte mère au niveau de la gestion de la batterie. Tu pourras changer autant de batteries que tu veux, en fin de compte elles donneront toujours l'illusion d'être défectueuses.
Problème multiple et pas simple à résoudre.


----------



## Vinyl (3 Août 2020)

Merci pour ta réponse. Effectivement, il y a quelque chose de pas normal. C’est la 2ème fois que la batterie passe de 100% à « réparation ».

il me semble que certains revendeurs sont certifiés par backmarket et cela peut-être plus prudent d’acheter auprès de ces revendeurs. Mais je n’ai vu ça qu’après mon achat.

je vais tenter un SAV ou une réclamation.


----------



## Labougie (7 Août 2020)

Salut,

De par ma profession, je ne peu que te déconseiller l'achat de produits reconditionnés pour les points suivants:
Mauvais contrôle qualité​Au démontage (il manque des vis, une antenne, ou les nappes ne sont pas bien embouties)​Pannes constatées à la mise en service (écran multi couleurs, pas de boot après une charge complète, écran décollé du châssis)​​Hier celui que j'ai eu dans les mains, pouvait faire la toupie sur mon comptoir. Il était bombé dessous.​​Et je ne parle pas du temps et la qualité de leur SAV . ô my God​​Effectivement bien trop de déboire avec ces produits, amha aucun controlé qualité avec la fermeture de la boite, du grand n'importe quoi et beaucoup trop de consommateurs perdus et surtout floués.​Le prix est bien trop élevé pour ce que fait cet article re-conditionné.​​Pour info, Apple ne les reconnait plus du tout de fait d'être re-conditionné.​​​A éviter quelque soit la marque et le fournisseur​​Labougie​


----------



## Sly54 (7 Août 2020)

Labougie a dit:


> De par ma profession, je ne peu que te déconseiller l'achat de produits reconditionnés pour les points suivants:


Sauf le reconditionnement Apple (donc le refurb) j'imagine ?


----------



## Labougie (8 Août 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Sauf le reconditionnement Apple (donc le refurb) j'imagine ?



Effectivement, je n'ai jamais croisé de produit reconditionné apple de la marque apple.

Labougie


----------



## Vinyl (9 Août 2020)

Hello,

j’ai très peu d’expérience avec backmarket mais j’ai trouvé le SAV correcte. Le vendeur doit répondre dans les 48 heures. Ils ont accepté la prise en charge de mon tel et fourni un bon de retour. Le téléphone a été réparé dans un délai raisonnable. Je crois qu’ils ont 5 ou 7 jours pour réparer. En revanche, le vendeur a attendu le dernier passage d’UPS pour le récupérer ce qui lui a fait gagner 3 jours sur le délai de réparation. On était en plein Covid ce qui explique peut-être ce retard mais pas évident de se passer de son tel pendant 10 jours.

Avec ce problème de batterie qui persiste, je ne sais pas si je renouvellerai cette expérience du reconditionnement non Apple.

je suis moins séduit. Je ne pensais pas qu’au prix mais aussi à l’impact écologique que représente un achat d’un tel neuf.

Dès mon retour de vacances, je retente  un SAV et je vous donne des infos.


----------



## chafpa (9 Août 2020)

Hormis avoir affaire à un Apple Reseller, c'est le loto pour faire réparer son iPhone !


----------

